# 2nd grow but 1st with 400hps ak47 & lowrider



## Ptbo_Stonerz_Bro (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey here are some pics of my girls.
The 1st 2 are all 4, 2 ak47 and 2 lowrider. next we have the 2 ak's then the next 3 are the lowrider. They are all about 40 days old. The lowriders are from seed and the ak's are clones. Ill put up more pics as they progress. Hope ya all enjoy.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Feb 28, 2007)

Well I see my lil bro finaly decided to sign up and post some pics rather than just reading and admiring all the lovely bud pics. 
Nice job on the plants there keep up the good work. Do you have 2 plants in that 1 pail? Rule of thumb, 1 plant per pail, but i'm sure you knew that already, lol :headbang:


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz_Bro (Mar 9, 2007)

Here are some more pics of my girls, they are all budding real nice. Any input would be great. The first 3 picks are my Lowrider, they should be ready for harvest and be dry by 4/20. The next 4 are my AK47 and the last pick is all 4 happy in they're closet room. More pics to come as they progress.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 10, 2007)

*The ladies are looking great PSB. What are ya using as far as light, soil, and nutes go? Your doing a great job mang keep it up. Here is some GREEN MOJO for the ladies.  *


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz_Bro (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for the input TBG. I am using a 400watt HPS, regular potting soil from walmart, and DNF Grow A&B and DNF Bloom A&B with DNF Bud fortifier.  I have my ballast out of the closet, i have a regular bathroom  exhaust fan with a 10" fan in the grow to keep cool. I am in the process of installing a computer fan for an intake, and a carbon scrubber on the exhaust. The AK47 are really starting to smell skunky.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz_Bro (Mar 18, 2007)

Here are some more pics. My cam isnt the greatest so the pics arn't as clear as they should be. The first 3 are my lowrider which should be ready for harvest in the next 2 weeks. The rest are my AK47. The bud sites are filling out nicely, and the buds getting fat. I need to get more bloom A&B as i ran out the other day, still got lkots of bud fortifier tho. Any input from anyone would be helpful. Ask any ?? I may not have the answer but i'll try my best.:bong:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 19, 2007)

*Sup bro. The ladies are looking great and i bet you can't wait for harvest. If the AK-47 is anything like her sister AK-48 then your gonna be in for a very nice surprise.  *


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 19, 2007)

i agree man, ak-47 simply blew me away when grown in aero, so potent that i didnt remember fallin asleep.... yeah thats bad cuz iam no noob. funny thing was it was a home made aero "cloner machine" we threw 2 ak's in there, those ladies responded so well. by the time harvest came around it had such a gnarly root ball... good stuff A+ the 2 plants were too much for it, we were forced to start tieing both back.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz_Bro (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks tbg and dc i grew one ak last year out side and it was the best **** i have ever smoked  and i cant wait to try the indoor tahnks again hope to here more from ya


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 19, 2007)

your plants look good. i'd match ya some master kush  so pretty.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz_Bro (Mar 27, 2007)

Thought i'd post some more pics for you all to enjoy. I had to top my lowrider because the crown was finished but the lower branches and buds need more time. The bud was nice for a crown weighing in at 28.8g wet and drying to 8.5. The smoke taste good but was harsh because i didnt flush it and had just watered with ferts the day before, other than that it was good. The high came on fairly fast and was a total head buzz. I cant say much about the come-down because i was smoking a few diff strains that day.:bong1::48::bong2:


----------



## picasso (Mar 28, 2007)

hey buddy, nice grow.
im doin a first time grow myself of lowryder#2.
was your lowryder a #2? and how much did it yield wet? 
once again...nice plants man.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz_Bro (Mar 28, 2007)

it was the 1st lowryder  and the top bud was 8.5 g dry  and was a oz wet and i still got rest of plant growing


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 29, 2007)

*Whats up bro. Everything is looking great mang. When do you expect to harvest the other ladies? What do you have planned for next grow? Great job bro, great job. :aok: *


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz_Bro (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks tbg the lowryders shoul be done by e,nf of week and the 2 ak 47s by end of april. i want to try to groiwsome bubblegum  and white widow next and maby try some hash berry


----------



## Doja (Mar 29, 2007)

Ptbo_Stonerz_Bro said:
			
		

> thanks tbg and dc i grew one ak last year out side and it was the best **** i have ever smoked and i cant wait to try the indoor tahnks again hope to here more from ya


 
Hey whats up PSB. Your grow looks fabulous. i wanted to ask you about your outdoor ak 47 grow because i am currently starting mine too. mine are clones were yours? my main question for you is how much did you yield off that one plant. did it stink alot outside when it was flowering. about how far away until you smell it.
thanks
d


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz_Bro (Mar 29, 2007)

my outdoor ak47 was a clone  and it reeked  u could smell it from like 50 feet away it smellt the most in the morning   and i got a qp of it and it was the best bud iv ever had  lol


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 29, 2007)

The lowryders where f2's yeah? They look bigger than the 8 fem. lowryders I had from original joint doctors packaging. Did you raise your light and stretch them? How tall where they at chop? Thanks and very nice grow you will enjoy that AK bro, 55


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz_Bro (Mar 29, 2007)

the lowryders were seeds my bro made  from his lowryder last year and when i choped the top bud off it was at 23 inches and the light was moved up as it grew to close


----------



## pharcyde (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice grow journal.  It looks like you switched to the 400hps and your never turning back.  Good choice.

Where did you get that flag that is in the background of your first pics?  I think I want one.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz_Bro (Mar 29, 2007)

lol dont even no some girl got it for me


----------



## DankCloset (Apr 1, 2007)

slap her silly and ransom her weed  till she gets us all one!!! lol nice nice, been a while since i seen this journal, got any new pics?


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz_Bro (Apr 1, 2007)

ya ill try get new pics tonight ill get my bro to come over with his cam beacsuse i dont got cam he takes all my pics for me


----------



## delta9THC (Apr 1, 2007)

how long did you cure that bud?


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz_Bro (Apr 3, 2007)

I didnt cure that bud, just dry and smoke. My bro tried cureing his ak47 last year and he said that the longer he kept it in the jar the LESS it smelled and didnt taste as good, even after 3 months, so i dont bother with cureing, just put the buds on top of my reflector or in front of a big fan.

I had to chop the Lowrider today as it looked ready and i needed more space for my light to penetrate the bottom of my ak's. 

Here are some more pics, hope you enjoy.:banana::tokie::48::bong2:


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Apr 3, 2007)

Looking good bro, yo should cross the ak x the lowryder then back to the lowryder, eventually you will have auto flowering ak! If it is a possibility I will go into more detail.. 55


----------



## DankCloset (Apr 5, 2007)

that would take forever, i think i read somewhere it took 15yrs to get lowryder to auto flower with a stable cross??? i might be wrong, but if someone was in the long haul with me, i'd definatly do it too.
dude thats a heavy lowryder, i hope mine turn out somewhere close to that.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz_Bro (Apr 6, 2007)

ya  i would like to do that but dont got room and take to long i was wondering if any one recomends  any seeds to grow for  my next grow  at end of april any ideas ?


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey Bro, I have more Lowrider beans if you wanna try growing a male to use for pollen at a later time. ? for anyone here that knows. If a male Lowrider, which matures way faster than a normal plant, was mature with some females that are still in veg, would the females still get affected? 
Those AK's are looking great, i'll be over soon to take more pics for ya. How much longer till we can smoke some?
Keep up the good work bro.:aok: 
P.s Myself I would recommend Bubblegum and/or white widow!


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz_Bro (Apr 11, 2007)

:bong1: Well I smoked all that lowrider, it was prety good. The yield wasn't great but was enough for the size of the plant. My bro took more pics for me today so I thought id put them up. I'm not sure exactly when they will be ready for harvest. The hairs are about 85% orange/brown but as far as i can tell with my 60x-100x magnafier the crystals are still clear so Im going to leave it till 4/20 and harvest that weekend.l:bong1::bong1:


----------



## picasso (Apr 17, 2007)

So what was your total yield from the lowryder? just curious as mine are nearly ready.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz_Bro (Apr 17, 2007)

i got a oz of the one plant and like a half oz of othere


----------



## flipmode (Apr 17, 2007)

lookin great bro keep it up


----------

